# Blake Co-Ax Indicator, Quick Fix



## Gerald Pierce (Jul 29, 2021)

I thought that my Blake Indicator was broke. The dial needle would not move. My problem was solved by reading the instructions.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 29, 2021)

Only whimps read instructions.


----------

